# Watching UK TV in Dubai



## mrbucko

Hi,

Does anyone know how to access UK television in Dubai? We're happy to pay a subscription. 

There are various options hitting our social media feeds but it's hard to be sure if they're scams or not. If anyone can recommend something, we'd love to hear from you.

Many thanks,


----------



## LesFroggitts

mrbucko said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know how to access UK television in Dubai? We're happy to pay a subscription.
> 
> There are various options hitting our social media feeds but it's hard to be sure if they're scams or not. If anyone can recommend something, we'd love to hear from you.
> 
> Many thanks,


Filmon.com

Android TV box and various apps available to it. Works perfectly well, juts make sure you have a decent internet connection.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Amazon Fire tv works fine in UAE.
This can then have BBC Iplayer, ITV player, ch4, ch5 etc. downloaded onto it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mrbucko

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Amazon Fire tv works fine in UAE.
> This can then have BBC Iplayer, ITV player, ch4, ch5 etc. downloaded onto it.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks. Do you need to set it up in the UK or can you download everything you need here without IP address problems? And avoiding the obvious fix for that?


----------



## Stevesolar

mrbucko said:


> Thanks. Do you need to set it up in the UK or can you download everything you need here without IP address problems? And avoiding the obvious fix for that?


Hi,
Checkout unlocator.com - this does not need to use the obvious fix.
All setup here.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## OnlySJC

unotelly great for iplayer etc. and totally legal here


----------



## LesFroggitts

OnlySJC said:


> unotelly great for iplayer etc. and *totally legal here*


Not true, this is a service that is not allowable under the TRA regulations - if you look at the Stickies on the Dubai forum index you'll find a thread specifically about that subject.


----------



## OnlySJC

I see only a sticky about VPNs. Unotelly is NOT a VPN.


----------



## londonmandan

LesFroggitts said:


> Not true, this is a service that is not allowable under the TRA regulations - if you look at the Stickies on the Dubai forum index you'll find a thread specifically about that subject.


They may offer that services we can not mention but they also offer DNS services which are the same as unlocator.


----------



## LesFroggitts

londonmandan said:


> They may offer that services we can not mention but they also offer DNS services which are the same as unlocator.


OK, I stand 50% corrected, but my stance on the other 50% remains applicable to their other offering.


----------



## alexmayer

So DNS services & use of a proxy server is OK, but use of a VPN is not?

What about if you are watching a UK TV series with a lot of flesh on display. Not talking about adult, just series like Versailles that have a lot of nudity. Could you be prosecuted in the UAE for watching it? Or am i worrying over nothing.


----------



## LesFroggitts

alexmayer said:


> Or am i worrying over nothing.


Most likely, there are so many people using IPTV services out here that it is the case that you'd be the needle in the haystack. It's difficult to interrogate the stream to see what you're watching, they would most likely only be interested in anyone circumventing the censored sites using a "###"


----------



## twowheelsgood

LesFroggitts said:


> Most likely, there are so many people using IPTV services out here that it is the case that you'd be the needle in the haystack. It's difficult to interrogate the stream to see what you're watching, they would most likely only be interested in anyone circumventing the censored sites using a "###"


Spot on - if you were caught watching Corrie or Eastenders they would probably laugh at you but if it were content that were banned in the UAE, rather than unavailable, they would probably throw the book at you.


----------



## Mylo

mrbucko said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know how to access UK television in Dubai? We're happy to pay a subscription.
> 
> There are various options hitting our social media feeds but it's hard to be sure if they're scams or not. If anyone can recommend something, we'd love to hear from you.
> 
> Many thanks,


I've been using a box ordered from expat vision site. Have very little technical knowledge but they have really good customer service chat boxes on their website if/when you have any questions. 

I can't attach the link unfortunately


----------



## AlexM1985

I just bought myself a KODI TV box. Works great. Free Sky, Game of Thrones, all the BBC channels, films, pretty much everything.

Me and wifey watched the new Grand Tour Top Gear thing last night. Perfect HD and all without a subscription. Definitely a good buy.


----------



## Mr Rossi

AlexM1985 said:


> I just bought myself a KODI TV box.


I'm wanting KODI, did you buy this locally?


----------



## Stevesolar

Mr Rossi said:


> I'm wanting KODI, did you buy this locally?


There are loads on Souq.com


----------



## AlexM1985

If you want to try KODI TV (and I think it's brilliant), you can try it out first on your PC before buying the Android box for the TV.

Bear in mind, KODI is just the player. You'll then need to set it up with repositories so you can watch Sky Sports, movies etc. There's loads of videos on YouTube showing you how.

It's a free download for Windows, so try it out and see if it's for you. The initial setup will take you an hour or so if you know what you're doing, and double that if you are a newbie like I was.

If you like it, then get a TV box. They're around £50 GBP for the basic ones, or £80-100 for 4k ones with more memory


----------



## londonmandan

I have KODI on a PC and it works really well however the only issues I have with it is trying to find a decent repo.

I use two and they are ok but no Sky


----------



## LesFroggitts

londonmandan said:


> I use two and they are ok but no Sky


If your box is Android based, as mine is, then I can recommend Mobdro - lots and lots of channels including Sky.


----------



## londonmandan

LesFroggitts said:


> If your box is Android based, as mine is, then I can recommend Mobdro - lots and lots of channels including Sky.


Sorry I meant I use two repos on my PC, I'll check that one out though.

thanks


----------



## LesFroggitts

londonmandan said:


> Sorry I meant I use two repos on my PC, I'll check that one out though.
> 
> thanks


It's Android only LMD


----------



## londonmandan

LesFroggitts said:


> It's Android only LMD


There is a KODI PC add on, I have installed it but getting an error, just seeing if it installed correctly


----------



## LesFroggitts

londonmandan said:


> There is a KODI PC add on, I have installed it but getting an error, just seeing if it installed correctly


I thought that the KODI boxes were all Android based - unless they're locked down you should be able to side-load the Mobdro app as a stand-alone app. Will need you to temporarily allow 'unknown sources' whilst installing, you can always reset the 'unknown sources' setting after installation is complete.

I run KODI and Mobdro and Filmon and UKTVNow apps on my Minix box. Have never bothered adding those stand-alone apps into KODI/XBMC as it seems it's just adding an extra level of complexity to their use - better as stand alone app. KODI though is damned good at playing video/audio files off my two external drives.


----------



## londonmandan

LesFroggitts said:


> I thought that the KODI boxes were all Android based - unless they're locked down you should be able to side-load the Mobdro app as a stand-alone app. Will need you to temporarily allow 'unknown sources' whilst installing, you can always reset the 'unknown sources' setting after installation is complete.
> 
> I run KODI and Mobdro and Filmon and UKTVNow apps on my Minix box. Have never bothered adding those stand-alone apps into KODI/XBMC as it seems it's just adding an extra level of complexity to their use - better as stand alone app. KODI though is damned good at playing video/audio files off my two external drives.


KODI/XMBC is the app and that can sit on anything, the most popular being MAG/Android boxes etc as they are the cheapest/easiest to use.

I have it on mine no issue but it is bringing up an error, I think it might be blocked to gonna use that 3 letter thing to see if that sorts it.


----------

